# ADVICE needed on a Ram I am thinking of purchasing for my ewes!!!!!



## EmToAb48 (Aug 6, 2013)

I am picking up my 2 year old Ram this Sunday he is a Southdown. I have ile de france/dorset cross ewes he will be breeding with. I am breeding for meat purposes. I am just nervous this guy will be two short for my cross of ewes?!! 

Here is a picture of one of the ewes (these guys are only 2 months they were bottle babies)








Here is a picture of the Ram I am hoping is going to work out!!!! The black spots our tar he is white. She said they did their own shearing lol and did the best they could  !


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 7, 2013)

He wont be too short for your ewes. Good luck with your breeding season!


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 7, 2013)

I would rethink the choice of this particular Southdown ...


----------



## EmToAb48 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> I would rethink the choice of this particular Southdown ...


Can you elaborate for me??? I need more information then to rethink it.  What our your concerns?? This will be my first ram and breeding season I am hear to learn.


----------



## secuono (Aug 7, 2013)

He looks kind of short, is he a babydoll or regular southdown?


I'd also like to know why Bossroo doesn't like him.


----------



## EmToAb48 (Aug 7, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> He looks kind of short, is he a babydoll or regular southdown?
> 
> 
> I'd also like to know why Bossroo doesn't like him.


Her daugther got him off an auction. They have a few other baby dolls and he bigger then them so she thought southdown. His papering they got said southdown.  The owner said he looks smaller in the picture because he is on a hill.. I haven't seen him yet and gosh I don't even know if I could tell the difference lol!


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 8, 2013)

Since you asked... he appears fat, but he has   badly  conformed legs for one. Poor body conformation. Poor muscleing. Poor mature ram sex characteristics. All  of these characteristics equate to  not be suitable for a sire of meat type lambs.  I would have invited him to a BBQ at weaning as he wouldn't sell at a yearling ram sale for breeding purposes. I wouldn't buy him without a breeding soundness exam by a Vet. that is well versed in breeding sheep / rams. If one were to decide to keep any of the ewe lambs sired by this one ... one would be going backwards in the replacement ewe catagory.  ( I have bred and sold hundreds of rams for the yearling ram sales).  I would recommend that one should study standard of perfection/ breed standard  for the Dorset breed as well as any other breed that one would consider in using as a stud ram.   Then, I would HIGHLY  recommend that one should visit a farm that has a good track record in producing registered meat type breeding rams.  Good luck !


----------



## EmToAb48 (Aug 9, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Since you asked... he appears fat, but he has   badly  conformed legs for one. Poor body conformation. Poor muscleing. Poor mature ram sex characteristics. All  of these characteristics equate to  not be suitable for a sire of meat type lambs.  I would have invited him to a BBQ at weaning as he wouldn't sell at a yearling ram sale for breeding purposes. I wouldn't buy him without a breeding soundness exam by a Vet. that is well versed in breeding sheep / rams. If one were to decide to keep any of the ewe lambs sired by this one ... one would be going backwards in the replacement ewe catagory.  ( I have bred and sold hundreds of rams for the yearling ram sales).  I would recommend that one should study standard of perfection/ breed standard  for the Dorset breed as well as any other breed that one would consider in using as a stud ram.   Then, I would HIGHLY  recommend that one should visit a farm that has a good track record in producing registered meat type breeding rams.  Good luck !


Thanks for the advice. I am still going to purchase him. I have seen him in person and besides for the terrible shaving job he was sound, and super healthy. As for standards he won blues the last two years at our local fair so I guess I am not sure what you mean by poor legs? yes I agree he is a bit big  for weight but that is easily handled. He is a sweet ram and has a gentle disposition which I am looking for. If he produces poor quality lambs I will re evaluate on breeding him.

We aren't a "big" commercial lot running 100's of ewes. I have 8 ewes this will be my first Ram. The meat goes to my family, friends, and relatives so its a small operation that I enjoy.  I will let time make the decision on breeding these two breeds together and see what happens. I need a Ram that isn't going to bull doze me or my children also so of course finding a calm one was my main concern. I thought I got lucky finding one so close to home and that has done well at shows.


----------

